# Can't get nvidiafb out of kernel -> can't install nvidia

## aspenbordr

I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers for my NVIDIA Quadro NVS 280 SD card. I've installed them before on past Gentoo installs and used the card with no problems. I recently wiped and reinstalled Gentoo completely, and can't get the card/drivers (version 96.43.14, since higher won't work with my card) to work. I keep getting the following error message when I try to modprobe nvidia:

```

box ~ # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

```

When I look at  /var/log/nvidia-installer.log :

```

box ~ # tail -n16 /var/log/nvidia-installer.log 

   [   82.473721] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1

   device(s).

   [   82.473727] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as rivafb, nvidiafb

   or

   [   82.473729] NVRM: rivatv was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA

   [   82.473731] NVRM: device(s).

   [   82.473735] NVRM: Try unloading the rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv kernel

   module

   [   82.473737] NVRM: (and/or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb/nvidiafb

   [   82.473739] NVRM: support), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

   again.

   [   82.473974] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file

       '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find suggestions

       on fixing installation problems in the README available on the Linux

       driver download page at www.nvidia.com.

```

Which makes me think for some reason nvidiafb is still on my system. When I first compiled, I did have nvidiafb installed, but I have since tried 1) taking it out of the kernel completely (by unselecting all the options under Device Drivers -> Graphics Support -> Support for Framebuffer devices), and when that didn't work, 2) Compiling it as a module and then just not loading it. Neither seems to work, since when I run dmesg, I still see it:

```

box linux # dmesg | grep nvidiafb

[    0.125286] nvidiafb 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.126201] nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de018a 

[    0.129991] nvidiafb: CRTC0 analog found

[    0.133990] nvidiafb: CRTC1 analog found

[    0.134088] nvidiafb: CRTC 0 appears to have a CRT attached

[    0.134180] nvidiafb: Using CRT on CRTC 0

[    0.137303] nvidiafb: MTRR set to ON

[    0.137727] nvidiafb: PCI nVidia NV18 framebuffer (64MB @ 0xE8000000)

[   82.473727] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as rivafb, nvidiafb or

[   82.473735] NVRM: Try unloading the rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv kernel module

[   82.473737] NVRM: (and/or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb/nvidiafb

[  384.299115] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as rivafb, nvidiafb or

[  384.299123] NVRM: Try unloading the rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv kernel module

[  384.299125] NVRM: (and/or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb/nvidiafb

```

Looking at my .config file, it's set to be a module, but not loaded:

```

box linux # cat .config | grep NVIDIA

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=m

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_BACKLIGHT is not set

box linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

```

So at this point, I'm out of ideas. Is there any way nvidiafb could still be in my kernel (maybe through some other option besides Device Drivers -> Graphics ->Framebuffer support)? Any other thoughts? I've also tried running the NVIDIA driver directly from their website, but that doesn't work either.

My kernel is:

```

box linux # uname -r

2.6.31-gentoo-r6

```

----------

## VoidMage

First make sure it's not loaded by 'lsmod', then include more context

of those lines with failure to load.

----------

## aspenbordr

I don't have any modules loaded:

```

box linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

box linux # 

```

I posted the dmesg output -- what other context would be helpful? Thanks

----------

## aspenbordr

Also, I don't know if this is useful, but if I try to modprobe nvidia fb, I get the following, so it looks like it's definitely in there already (although I'm not that familiar with this stuff...)

```

box linux # modprobe nvidiafb

FATAL: Error inserting nvidiafb (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko): Device or resource busy

box linux # dmesg | tail -n1 

[ 1971.088361] Error: Driver 'nvidiafb' is already registered, aborting...

```

----------

## Jaglover

Checklist:

Make sure your /boot is mounted;

make sure the kernel image you want to use is actually there and loaded;

make sure modules you want to load are built against correct sources.

----------

## aspenbordr

You nailed it -- I didn't have the /boot mounted, so the kernel wasn't getting replaced. I was copying the new kernel to my main partition.

Thanks again

----------

## OnkelM

Help i have the same problem

and i dont understand this to mount /boot

i only have one partition (sda4) and gentoo is there with all directorys

thanks

----------

